# Radshop in Karlsruhe



## Earnie (22. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand einen guten und Radshop in Karlsruhe empfehlen?

Ich möchte mir ein Hardtail um 1500 Euro kaufen und bin dabei auf gute Beratung angewiesen.

Grüße,
Nico


----------



## lelebebbel (22. März 2004)

auf www.rad-karlsruhe.de is eine übersicht zu finden. die seite is allgemein empfehlenswert.

den wirklich ultimativen laden hab ich hier aber auch noch nich gefunden. ich war bisher bei rad&tat in der nähe vom euro, die warn echt nett, sind aber sehr auf stadt und tourenräder spezialisiert.
bei "velodrom" (warn mal beim BVG, sind grad umgezogen in die nordweststadt) hab ich mir mal ne neue kette gekauft und gleich draufmachen lassen - dachte das is eh inklusive  wars aber nicht.. 5 euro dafür gezahlt 

also wenn einer nen wirklich guten (v.a. kompetenten) laden kennt -> nur her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (23. März 2004)

cyclesport - remchingen/singen


----------



## ThorstenS (23. März 2004)

Zwar nicht direkt in KA aber hinter Ettlingen Richtung Albtal :

http://www.bikelager.de/

Ganz ok, wenn einem die Marken zusagen. 

Handeln kann man ausreichend !

Thorsten


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. März 2004)

Also Bikelager fand ich bei meiner letzten "Radsuche" (2000) nicht so dolle - ziemlicher Dummschwätzer als Shop-Chef, der noch dazu nicht den Eindruck machte, dass er Rad fährt oder Spaß am Biken hat oder sonstwie hobbymäßig MTBler wäre ...

Velodrom nach dem Umzug kann ich nicht beurteilen - vorher mit Stärken und Schwächen ...

Kennt jemand den Typen, der kürzlich vom Werderplatz in die Südweststadt umgezogen ist? Der hat 'ne kleine Werkstatt und soll Parts und Teile, die er für Kunden bestellt, zum Selbstkostenpreis rausgeben!


----------



## liebesspieler (23. März 2004)

velodrom würd ich die finger von lassen


----------



## bluesky (23. März 2004)

bikelager würd ich wenn dann nur schläche kaufen .. 

die haben aus meiner sicht keine ahnung ... war als ich noch newbie war dort und wollte ein hinteres laufrad kaufen das o-ton:

"nen fahrer bis 100 kg bei ruppiger fahrweise abkann und lange hält"

er wollte mir eine mavic x517 mit xt nabe verkaufen ... soviel dazu 

auf der wilferdinger höhe in pforzheim hat letzte woche ein neuer bikemax aufgemacht ... den werd ich mal testen ... 

ansonnsten ist cyclesport für mich auch der bevorzugte laden hier in der gegend ... freundlich lässt gut mit sich handeln ... sind zwar keine mechanikergötter aber ganz okay


----------



## Cook (23. März 2004)

Gibdz eigentlich noch den "Bella Bici" Italo-Rennrad-Fetish-Shop in KA? In der nähe von "Rat und Tat" in einer Seitenstraße? War zwar ein Granatenschwätzer, aber gute Ware zu klasse Preisen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. März 2004)

-> Sophienstraße, beim R&T ums Eck. Den gibts glaube ich immer noch!

So ein ähnlicher Laden ist/war auch in der Hirschstraße, mit so ca. 3-5 Rahmen im Shop und ferddich!


----------



## Route66 (23. März 2004)

Hi,


			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> auf der wilferdinger hÃ¶he in pforzheim hat letzte woche ein neuer bikemax aufgemacht ... den werd ich mal testen ...
> 
> ansonnsten ist cyclesport fÃ¼r mich auch der bevorzugte laden hier in der gegend ... freundlich lÃ¤sst gut mit sich handeln ... sind zwar keine mechanikergÃ¶tter aber ganz okay


wo genau soll den der Bikemax sein, hast Du ne Strasse/Adresse ?

CycleSport ist ganz ok.

Der Mister Bike hat vor kurzem auch stark vergrÃ¶ssert, ist aber leider ne Apotheke (paar XT Schnellspanner fÃ¼r 50,- Tâ¬uronen    )


So denn


----------



## bluesky (23. März 2004)

Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wo genau soll den der Bikemax sein, hast Du ne Strasse/Adresse ?



gegenüber vom famila (karlsruher str andere seite) auf der wilferdinger höhe bei diesem fitnessstudio 

mr. bike hat echt schweinepreise ... und ich find die meisten da drin auch noch ziemlich unfreundlich ... 

so nach dem motto: 

was du willst 2000 euro ausgeben? nö ... kasse ist voll ... mal sehen in 3 monaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (23. März 2004)

es gab in der altstadt in ettlingen einen kleinen bikeladen, der ganz in ordnung war. fairer service und die preise waren in ordnung. ich weiss leider den namen nicht mehr. ist schon 3 jahre her.
gibt es den noch, falls jemand weiss wovon ich rede?

zum velodrom kann ich nur sagen, die beratung ist wohl ganz in ordnung, die preise für einen lokal laden in der innenstadt auch, ein internet-shop ist halt kein vergleich. zum rep-service kann ich nichts sagen, schraube an meinem rad eigentlich alles selbst. mal schauen was die neue verkaufsfläche in der nordweststadt taugt.

gruss grobis


----------



## Waldgeist (23. März 2004)

Vermutlich ist es Radial. Ist inzwischen in die Rheinstraße umgezogen

http://www.radialettlingen.de/index.html


----------



## ThorstenS (23. März 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Also Bikelager fand ich bei meiner letzten "Radsuche" (2000) nicht so dolle - ziemlicher Dummschwätzer als Shop-Chef, der noch dazu nicht den Eindruck machte, dass er Rad fährt oder Spaß am Biken hat oder sonstwie hobbymäßig MTBler wäre ...



Klar, es kommt immer 'drauf an wen man 'grad antrifft, prinzipiell sind ja alle Kollegen aus der Vertriebsbranche Mega(...)Schwätzer, egal ob sie 200t-Pressen verkaufen oder Lötkolben ...
Wenn man mal zu fünf verschiedenen Läden geht, kriegt man über's gleiche Produkt 5 grundverschiedene (subjektive) Einschätzungen.
In Zeiten von Praktiker und Media-Markt kann man halt' nicht erwarten, mit 0-Ahnung unvorbelastet irgendwo hinzugehen und eine vernünftige rationale und witschaftliche Kaufberatung zu erhalten.

ThorstenS


----------



## Wooly (24. März 2004)

so und nu kommt Pappa ....

... Ich sage, raus aufs Land, und ab zu Zweiradhaus März in Rastatt, Tel. 07222-985955 ... meiner Meinung nach der einzige wirkliche Nicht-Dummschwätzer, der je seinen Kopf aus einem Radladen gestreckt hat    Quark, im Velodrom habe ich auch schon was gekauft und fand es ok, nur ist der März einfach ehrlich, kompetent und gut !! Und mal anrufen koscht nix ...


----------



## SaschaW (24. März 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> so und nu kommt Pappa ....
> 
> ... Ich sage, raus aufs Land, und ab zu Zweiradhaus März in Rastatt, Tel. 07222-985955 ... meiner Meinung nach der einzige wirkliche Nicht-Dummschwätzer, der je seinen Kopf aus einem Radladen gestreckt hat    Quark, im Velodrom habe ich auch schon was gekauft und fand es ok, nur ist der März einfach ehrlich, kompetent und gut !! Und mal anrufen koscht nix ...




Doch anrufen kostet 3,1 cent pro minute


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. März 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> so und nu kommt Pappa ....
> 
> ... Ich sage, raus aufs Land, und ab zu Zweiradhaus März in Rastatt, Tel. 07222-985955 ...



Der Fred heißt doch "Radshop in Karlsruhe" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (24. März 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fred heißt doch "Radshop in Karlsruhe" ...



Aha, und Cyclesport, Radlager, Bikemax, Mister Bike etc. pp.sind in KA-Innenstadt, was ??

Also wenn Karlsruhe dann wohl Velodrom, ich schau mir nächste Woche den Laden draußen mal an.


----------



## Znarf (24. März 2004)

Senfzugabe:

Bikelager ist (meiner Ansicht nach) extremst inkompetent, ich wohne nur 3km oder so von dem Shop entfernt, wenn ich mal Züge oder sowas brauche düse ich da vorbei, aber die haben mir gegenüber selbst und bei zufällig mitgehörten   Beratungsgesprächen schon so viele Böcke abgeschossen, dass sie mit den Fellen eher nen Pelzmodenladen eröffnen sollten.
"Was kostet denn so ne Hayes Hfx9 Scheibenbremse ungefähr?" "Moment da muss ich nachschauen, aja so ungefähr 500Euro, was haste denn fürn Rad? Lohnt sichs überhaupt da so eine ranzubauen?"    

Immerhin hab ich dort mal transparente! Ourys ergattert, hab ich nirgendwo sonst gesehen.

Mister Bike finde ich sehr gut, wenn auch teuer!

Grüße Znarf


----------



## tigger_s (25. März 2004)

Hy,

dann äusser ich doch mal meine Erfahrungen.

Velodrom neu und alt:
Wie ich finde sehr gute Beratung, man nimmt sich sehr viel Zeit auch bei Kleinigkeiten. Preise sind naja ein bissel heftig zum Teil. Neuerdings im neuen Laden hat er Bergwerk, Scott, Fusion, Principia.
Wer es sich leisten kann, der kann gerne hingehen. 

Rad und Tat
Naja, meint gut zu beraten und dafür Apothekenpreise verlangen zu können.

Doko (ist in Rüppurr)
Die haben auch Kawasaki und Roller, und bevor ich meine Kawa dorthin bringe, da versenke ich sie lieber im Rhein. Das gleiche gilt für mein Rad.

Bikelager in Neurod
Wurde schon genug gesagt und ich kann diesem zustimmen. Macht allerdings gute Preise für seine Räder (Cube, Stevens, Bergamont).

CycleSport
Da hab ich mein Specialized Enduro her. Von der Werkstatt kann ich nix sagen, ansonsten sehr nett und auch eine recht ausführliche Beratung.

Velospecial in der Herrenstrasse
Reiner Klamottenladen mit guter Beratung.

Grüssle
dirk


----------



## saturno (28. März 2004)

Earnie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen guten und Radshop in Karlsruhe empfehlen?
> 
> ...



In Karlsruhe die Radecke Schlindwein. Oder wenn´s ein paar Kilometer weiter sein kann Bike Runner in Herxheim in der Pfalz.


----------



## Liwi (2. April 2004)

tigger_s schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> 
> dann äusser ich doch mal meine Erfahrungen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liwi (2. April 2004)

Mein absolurt Favorit 

Killer Rad in Maximiliansau
dort kauf ich alles was ich fürs Rad brauch


----------



## tigger_s (2. April 2004)

@Liwi
Naja, bei 10 EUR Unterschied sparst du dann mit Versand nicht wirklich viel. Und das ist es mir wirklich Wert hier vor Ort einen Laden zu haben, in den ich gehen und auch mal was anprobieren kann. Oder kannst du bei irgendeinem Versandhaus mal eben fünf Hosen zum ausprobieren kommen lassen.
Teilweise kauf ich wieder bewusst im Laden, wobei ich sicherlich nicht jeden Mehrpreis akzeptieren würde.

Aktuell war ich letztens noch mal im Bikelager, der Mann ist nicht mal in der Lage die Rahmengrösse für ein Fahrrad richtig zu beraten. So nach dem Motto, macht gar nix wenn kein Platz mehr zwischen dem Oberrohr und dem Schritt ist.

Grüssle
dirk


----------



## Liwi (3. April 2004)

@tigger

......mir ging es ja ums Prinzip und nicht um die 10  !
Unter Beratung verstehe ich nun mal was anderes !


----------



## bluesky (8. April 2004)

ich war gestern mal im bikemax auf der wilferdinger höhe in pforzheim 

auwahl an bikes ist okay: (rocky, scott, univega, voitl usw.) auswahl an teilen war mangelhaft ... hatten im prinzip nix da ... jede menge verkäufer die wirklich freundlich waren und sich auch zeit genommen haben ... werkstatt ist auch dabei ... parkplätze direkt davor 

das meiste sortiment kommt wohl erst noch in den nächsten wochen laut verkäufer ... bestellbar wäre alles   

naja mal sehen ... vorbeischauen werd ich auf jeden fall wieder


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. April 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> auwahl an bikes ist okay: (voitl usw.)




Wer kauft denn sowas???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (8. April 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kauft denn sowas???????????




naja ... ich habs ja nicht gekauft ... das war eine art tauschgeschäft ... ich kann was was du nicht kannst etc.


----------



## Peter the "VO" (26. April 2004)

Zitat:
Zitat von bluesky
auwahl an bikes ist okay: (voitl usw.) 



Wer kauft denn sowas???????????

@schwarzspecht

z.B. ein Kollege Namens Becker, der in der Deutschen CC Hobby Meisterschaft ganz vorne mitmischt!


----------



## Wooly (27. April 2004)

Peter the "VO" schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kauft denn sowas???????????
> @schwarzspecht
> z.B. ein Kollege Namens Becker, der in der Deutschen CC Hobby Meisterschaft ganz vorne mitmischt!



Es gibt bei echten CC Bikern einfach zwei grundlegende Probleme:

1. sie grüßen nicht
2. sie haben keinen Humor


----------



## bluesky (27. April 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt bei echten CC Bikern einfach zwei grundlegende Probleme:
> 
> 1. sie grüßen nicht
> 2. sie haben keinen Humor



stimmt ... vor allem wenn ich jemanden auf nem cannondale sehe 

  

(zum glück hat gott das vorurteil erfunden  )


----------



## ManU (28. April 2004)

Hab vor mir demnächst beim Radsport Hertweck in Au am Rhein ein Bike zu kaufen. Hat irgendeiner schon Erfahrungen mit dem Hertweck gemacht bzw. was haltet ihr von dem?
Gruß ManU


----------



## Liwi (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo !

Ich glaub der baut ganz vernünftige Sachen zusammen.
Der Senior fuhr früher mal Radrennen und hat was Rennräder anbelangt schon Ahnung und die Beratung stimmt auch.
Und er verkauft Storck !!


----------



## phjascer (2. Juni 2004)

Gehe zu Zweiradeicker und sag das Phillip dir das hier empfohlen hat.

Dailerstr. neben mediamarkt und Wal mart ( haben große auswahl ud geile parts


----------

